# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  hallucinations upon waking up

## space-cadet

just after waking up i have experienced hallucinations, a few times. once i saw a large black dog standing by my chest of drawers, a few feet away,then it vanished after a few seconds. also i have seen a large spider running along the bedroom wall then vanish. if ever i see a person like this it would scare the hell out of me. i was not under the influence of drink or drugs btw.

----------


## magicrules22311

Its the natural hallucinogens in your body doing the work. ::banana:: 


I one time woke up, and everything I saw was all distance distorted (some things were REALLY close, other things were really far away). It was pretty weird.


-Rob

----------


## ChrissyMaria

Yea thats natural, i see geometric shapes everywhere after waking up, they morph and change colors, kinda cool actually, a personal light show lol

so don't worry, its totally natural

actually, its natural to hallucinate in waking life, i read somewhere that most human beings have 1-5 hallucinations in their lives, and 1-3 audio hallucinations

----------


## damnpamn

I have gotten used to the shapes, animals and objects.  The people thing I don't think I'll ever get used to!

----------


## bsurfer2d3

This happened to me last night. I woke up and there was a giant spider slowly moving through the air. I now know what they are so they don't freak me out as much as they used to, but they are still scary at times especially when they are in the form of people.

----------


## Idolfan

Wow this happened to me too! But only once. I woke up and saw a red biplane about the size of somebody's hand flying around the room and after a second it faded away. It was pretty funny.

----------


## ~Erin~

It's good to hear it's natural. I've experience it also but I always seem to take it to the next level like scream for help or run the hell out of my bed. I once had a spider right in front of my face and that scared the shit out of me. Another time I was convinced there were people on the roof haha I'm just special  :tongue2: 

Though, I think it happens because you're body isn't fully awake yet.

----------


## Barns

> Though, I think it happens because you're body isn't fully awake yet.



Absolutely right, it is possible to leave the REM state slowly, and if this is the case then you can experience real life surroundings and unreal dream sights and sounds at the same time.

----------


## silicovolcaniosis

IVE HALLUCINATED an old woman stabbing herself, at the moment i knew i was hallucinating so i just laughed it off  ::banana::

----------


## Hiros

This happened to me once. When I was about 15.

I woke up and then saw a weird giant spider running along the floor and going behind my chest of draws. It was tall, but not very wide, with its legs going down rather out outwards. It freaked me out so much, I ran out the door faster than I've ever ran in my life.

I figured later that it was a hallucination, because spiders aren't that big. It was larger than my dog, you could have ridden on the back of that thing.

----------


## ninja9578

Had a pink elephand float around my room for a minute once.  It was soo cool.  It's just the dream section of the brain not quiet turned off yet.

----------


## DreamingGhost

It is a bit of a rush waking up and still have a bit of the dream linger on the edges of sight. I do not think I have seen any real animals, but there have been times where I have seen people. Just this moring I seen a man in a top hat sitting on the edge of my bed by my head watching me, but a few seconds later he walked into my wall and dissapered. And boy was my heart pumping lol and at that point I was fully awake. But the more times it happens the more I accept it and do not freak out and jump to the other side of the bed lol. 

I think it is a normal thing to have these visions still linger a bit after waking when you are waking from a deep sleep or on the edge of WILDing; as I have seen people and things while WILDing as well, but only if I can not fully fall asleep. 

It is when they do not go away that you should be woried lol. Just kidding.

Take Care,
Anna ::jester::

----------


## Jamie7777

Sounds like classic hypnagogic hallucinations.  Normal, unless you have other symptoms of narcolepsy/cataplexy.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypnagogia

----------


## Universal Mind

I woke up from a dream one time and saw a stuffed giraffe biting my toes, and I felt it.  I had sleep paralysis, so I could not kick the thing, or the air where I thought it was.  I went right back to sleep and had one of my best lucids ever.  

Looking back, I might have just had a false awakening.  There is no way to know.  But books I have read about lucid dreaming talk about hallucinations you can have right when you wake up.  I know people who have done that.

----------


## nzguy

I remember once when I was a kid, I woke up and I was being swallowed feet-first by a goose! I could feel it, hear it, and I was sure I was about to die the world's most embarrassing death. The scary thing was that I was six and had no idea what was going on... good times...

----------


## Whooton

My wife has called me into the room and asked me if I could see the thing crawling on the wall.  She pointed at it and described it to me but there was nothing there.  This started a couple of months ago and she has seen this object six or seven times now.  Always right after waking up.   It doesn't look like a spider or any normal object.  It is black and looks like a group of squiggly lines bunched up together.  The last time she saw the object it was bigger than all the other times she saw it.   

Does anyone know what causes this?

----------


## Universal Mind

> My wife has called me into the room and asked me if I could see the thing crawling on the wall. She pointed at it and described it to me but there was nothing there. This started a couple of months ago and she has seen this object six or seven times now. Always right after waking up. It doesn't look like a spider or any normal object. It is black and looks like a group of squiggly lines bunched up together. The last time she saw the object it was bigger than all the other times she saw it. 
> 
> Does anyone know what causes this?



Some of the processes of dreaming are still taking place for a moment while the brain is awake.  It's a hybrid phase.

----------


## ninja9578

Happens all the time for exactly the reason UM stated, the brain is still dreaming and creating things.  Usually stops very quickly, but in some cases can linger for a minute or two.  I once watched a pink elephant balloon float around my bedroom for at least a minute.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

Technically these would be hypnopompic hallucinations according to western medicine.  Hypnagogic hallicinations happen in the onset of sleep and any hallucinations you percieve in regaining consciousness from sleep are called hypnopompic hallucinations.  BTW that is pretty much the only difference.

However, what if we were being visited by spirits or inner/inter dimensional beings?

----------


## Universal Mind

> However, what if we were being visited by spirits or inner/inter dimensional beings?



If that stuffed giraffe that bit my toes was an interdimensional being, then reality is a very wacky place.

----------


## Hijo de la Luna

....I know it kinda reminds me of Men in Black. he he he  I might also point out that consciousness does not need form to move or communicate but when those of us on grosser levels of consciousness super imposing upon a giraffe might be helpful.  Or think of it as in use of totems or simply dream symbols. When or why would a giraffe bite your toes? What is unique to a giraffe?  

I am just playing devil's advocate here.  These are what comes to mind should my toes be bit by a giraffe

----------


## Idolfan

What is it about black dogs? That's exactly the same as what my dad sees.

I forgot to add; I also see spiders all the time. Once it was even a crab.

----------


## beachgirl

during my kundalini awakening i went into states where i could summon up hallucinations and sometimes they just appeared anyway whether i called upon them or not; 

this is common place for people in spiritual awakenings - seeing visions -  but i am nor sure why
maybe the reasons above?

i thought my experience happened because i was "born again" psycho-physiologically, and your brain goes through a period of being in REM much of the time, just like a baby.

umm... maybe a little off topic, but i am always so glad to see this discussed, thanks. i often wonder if when other people have this, it is a sign of some spiritual awakening for them, especially if it persists?

it is way cool... wish i could still do that! now i am more likely just to get HH if i meditate/breathe/attempt this.

----------


## rawr

yes this has happend to me a lot, but the figures are a light blue. once i saw a kid walk into my room in his p-j's but he walked like a bad animation with not enough frames kinda......i also saw a small rocking chair floating, a bunch of squares and a small santa(LOL) but when i wake up it feels like im moving my bed :tongue2:  ............wierd. ::?:

----------


## Bubble

I once woke up and thought my room was full of bats. Another time, woke up and my bed was covered in huge, black ants. I flipped out and ran out of my room and into the kitchen screaming (this was at around 3 a.m.). When my mother demanded to know why I was screaming in the kitchen at 3 a.m., I went back to show her the bed full of ants that... weren't there. Also have woken up to a solid black human figure sitting on the end of my bed, and an old woman screaming in my face (I screamed back at her). I guess that hallucinating as you wake up is actually pretty normal.

----------


## Trevorm7

I remember one time when I was 2 or 3 I got up to get water and I saw what at the time I thought was a nose hopping across the floor. It scared the crap out of me. But now that I think of it, it may have actually been a grasshopper. Maybe I just didn't recognize what it was and I just somehow thought it was a nose. Or it was a hallucination inspired by how grasshoppers hop. 

Edit: Hmm actually it looked something like this:

Now I can kind of see how it could seem kind of like a nose to the very untrained eye and from a distance.


Another time when I was 4 or so I woke up in the middle of the night and was seeing lizards and roaches that would crawl out of the patterns on the bed and disappear, it just kept constantly happening and it was freaking me out and  I woke up my mother who got annoyed and finally after what seemed like hours of this going on she made me go sleep on the couch. When I went out of the bedroom to go to the couch I noticed the sun was coming up. While laying on the couch I was still seeing lizards and they looked even more real despite it being brighter from the sun. The lizards moved very realistically, they would run coming from seemingly nowhere and stop and do that thing where they bob their head and sometimes that red thing would come out beneath their neck. Eventually I calmed down and fell asleep.

Lizard and roaches were very common around the house (Florida) so it's no surprise that I hallucinated those, since my mind had a good idea of how they looked and moved. It freaked me out even though I knew they weren't real because of the possibility they could have been real and that I would mistake a real one for a hallucination. I actually wasn't really afraid of lizards, just roaches and palmetto bugs(common too at the time).

The lizards looked like this:


The red thing under the neck:

They were Cuban Anoles.

----------


## Klaudyw3

The last time i had one of this was pretty scary. i woke up in the middle of the night and saw a huge , rotting head with pieces of hair floating towards me with its jaws wide open. Thanks God i have weird dreams or else i would have woken up all the house  ::D:

----------


## mdream

They are called "Hypnopompic Hallucinations", just like "Hypnagogic hallucinations", but the difference is:

*Hypnagogic* - Just before falling asleep
*Hypnopompic* - Just after waking up

----------


## odeveca25

I have been having these hypnopompic hallucinations for years also. Most times I dont even remember what Im dreaming about and I wake up screaming, scared, or very panicked and confused. Just a week ago I was sleeping and my wife walked by our bedroom and she said I suddently woke up screaming and pointing at her and screaming to her asking her who she was and to go away now. She said My eyes were open fully and i was pointing at her, but I cant remember anything, and then after like 10 seconds I actually woke up not remembering anything. Then on another ocasion when I was sleeping my wife walked in the room and I awoke partially and when I saw her I was scared to death. it felt like i was in danger and that it wasnt really her and i thought it was someone pretending to be her to harm me and I immediately backed away from her and picked up my pillow and was away to hit her with it lol. Then on another occasion as I was waking I saw a spiderweb and a transparent looking spider coming down on my bed to me and I immediately did a front roll on my bed and asked my wife where did the spider go cuz i was looking for it on the bed. when i was in the army years ago the same thing happened in our barracks, my friends told me that i suddently started  screaming "grenade take cover!" and i woke up everyone in my barracks but  i couldnt remember what i was dreaming. They said i dropped my flashlight and thats when i reacted.

----------


## betty

Once I saw the Death with his black cloak standing in the doorway to my room.
When he finally disappeared I was so afraid to fall asleep again  imagine if he should return and finish his job.

----------


## catzisconfus

omg i want these hallucinations too!

----------


## Sio

i have had these too..i found this page because i was searching google for answers about them...
some ppl on here sound like they are telling stories or jokes...but some sound very familiar
... i had them several times for about 3 weeks ...
first time i woke up i saw a child running acroos my roomhe tripped and stumbled got up and looked towards me then ran and dissapeared... only about 7 seconds in total..
scared me... thought house was haunted or something... and these hallucinations were always in broad daylight because i woke up at noon from working late.
next i woke up and rolled over saw a pale bald man with weird face paint laying on the ground he turned to look at me and vanished...
it was scary...still thought house was haunted i started staying in the living room...
next time in the living room i awoke and saw a golden retreiver dog sitting across from me ..panting .. i thought someone had brought a dog over , seconds later it walked away and dissapeared..... i then started to figure out i didnt think anything was haunted... i didnt even really believe in haunting... but it was strange
about a week later in the same living room i awoke to what looked like death , a tall cloaked faceless thing standing in the middle of the room , standing still with 5 young children in a circle surrounding him and facing him with theyre hands raised in the air...

it lasted about 7 seconds and dissapeared... this was the last time it happened
and the weirdest...
i dont know what they were or if they meant anything at all
or if ive got problems...

but they havent come back for a long time its been about a year...

but the thoughts of them still come up

hmmmm...
sounds pretty crazy... probably wouldnt believe it if i read it...
but thats what happened..

----------


## doramider7

> Wow this happened to me too! But only once. I woke up and saw a red biplane about the size of somebody's hand flying around the room and after a second it faded away. It was pretty funny.



It's good to hear it's natural. I've experience it also but I always seem to take it to the next level like scream for help or run the hell out of my bed. I once had a spider right in front of my face and that scared the shit out of me. Another time I was convinced there were people on the roof haha I'm just special

Though, I think it happens because you're body isn't fully awake yet.

----------


## SilverDreams

Well one time i woke up and tiny little lights were all around. Then another time my room was collapsing around me. Its scary at first but really its just uncomfortable.

----------


## SilverDreams

> I thought was a nose hopping across the floor. It scared the crap out of me. But now that I think of it, it may have actually been a grasshopper. Maybe I just didn't recognize what it was and I just somehow thought it was a nose



 Hahahaha.





> rotting head with pieces of hair floating towards me with its jaws wide open



Now THATS scary.

----------


## craig

One night it happened several times in a row. A girl kept trying to cut me open at the sturnum with a shard of glass. It took me five times to lay down to go to sleep before she wasn't there anymore. Seen a man at the foot of my bed in a rocking chair. I was able to ask him " are ready to do this" not sure what that meant. He just nodded before he and his chair vanished. I've learned over the years, if you have time and can muster it talk to it.

----------


## SilverDreams

Thats cool. I wanna try that.  :tongue2:

----------


## ninja9578

Wow craig, those are some fucked op hallucinations.

----------


## BenTheDream1018

Thats just sleep paralyisis dude you always hallucinate when you wake up in sleep paralyisis.

----------


## Klaudyw3

> Thats just sleep paralyisis dude you always hallucinate when you wake up in sleep paralyisis.



No it wasn't. well not from what i understood. You can move but you just halucinate.

----------


## Silhouette

So glad to hear that its normal, mine has been frequent almost every morning or everytime i wake up, I see spiders, sometimes big spiders and i jump out of bed only to see they are not there, it freaks me out cause i'm horribly scared of spiders,and i see webs and this morning i heard a voice say are you going to sleep all morning and my bedroom door opened then close or i thought it did anyway, i thought it did so much i jumped out of bed and went to the living room cause i thought my husband was home and he wasnt. I thought i was going crazy until i saw this website and realized I'm not alone. I have been real tired and not sleeping well, having bieng dianosed with adrenal fatigue due to stress and hypothyriodism which raises my cortisol levels so it keeps me from sleeping good. So I thought it might be from bieng really tired. Of course i did think the place was haunted, cause the place me and my husband moved from was.

----------


## jennifer28

I've had hypnopompic hallucinations for years and I'm sick and tired of it. It happens whenever I wake up an hour after falling asleep. I typically see spiders slowly fall from the ceiling onto my face or else I see giant bugs crawl on the walls or ceiling. One time, though, I woke up to see my dead grandfather's face above mine. Because it was very dark in my room, I couldn't make out the facial details, so it wasn't too scary. The first time I had these hallucinations, I was in middle school. That was a time in which I used a bright night light. I woke up to see the grim reaper standing in the doorway staring at me. Let's just say that I no longer use night lights. Last night, I saw a spider in its web fall from the ceiling and I sat up and screamed, "Watch out!" several times. My boyfriend woke up in a panic and grabbed his gun thinking there was someone in the room.  I used to always sleepwalk as a child and my parents had to put locks on the windows, because I used to open them. Most recently, I was sleeping at my b/f's dad's house. I woke up, perfectly awake, in the middle of the night and didn't know where I was. I saw the window and perceived it as a door and wanted to escape. I was in a state of panic and freaked out. My b/f had to physically restrain me from opening the window. Typically, people don't remember when they sleep walk, but I do. For some reason, my subconscious AND conscious mind operates at the same time during these occasions. I'm at a point now that I'm afraid to go to sleep. This is negatively affecting our lives. Does anyone know if there is a cure or treatment for this? It's strange that a lot of people who have these hallucinations see spiders and bugs. Coincidence? I don't think so!!! And once in awhile, I can have lucid dreams. It happens in the early morning hours. Again, my conscious mind and subconscious mind are both operating at the same time. I can make myself fly, swim and do whatever and I can feel whatever I'm making myself do. Flying is fun!! I've also had psychic dreams in the past. The one that stands out the most is when I said goodbye to my grandmother as she passed away. She told me that it was her time to go and that she loved me very much and I yelled to her not to go. This dream was happening as I was awakening. I woke up crying and told my mother that I felt something has happened to my grandmother. Later that day, I heard the news. She died unexpectedly and lived 2 hrs away from us. She died around the same time as my dream. I don't understand all of this and I'm hoping someone out there can help me. Thank you for reading all of this.

----------


## TheUnknown

Well, I've had such occurrences happen rarely as well.  But I should ask however, have you ever done hallucinogenic drugs, persistent hallucinations are sometimes a side effect carried for years that may appear at random times.  This is the only time however that you have these hallucinations, am I correct to assume?

----------


## jennifer28

No, I have never done any kind of drug in my life. I have never hallucinated before during awake hours and I have no mental illnesses. Actually, I've worked in the mental health field for years. And I'm not one of those freaks out there who practices weird spiritualistic/psychic stuff. I'm a skeptic about a lot of things such as: ghosts, God, Heaven, Hell, etc I'm just a regular person who is sick and tired of being disrupted during the night with these strange dreams and occurrences. I'm just looking for some answers after all these years. Thank you for your response!

----------


## craig

> No, I have never done any kind of drug in my life. I have never hallucinated before during awake hours and I have no mental illnesses. Actually, I've worked in the mental health field for years. And I'm not one of those freaks out there who practices weird spiritualistic/psychic stuff. I'm a skeptic about a lot of things such as: ghosts, God, Heaven, Hell, etc I'm just a regular person who is sick and tired of being disrupted during the night with these strange dreams and occurrences. I'm just looking for some answers after all these years. Thank you for your response!



Your best bet is not going to be found in a way to rid yourself of this, but to embrace and laugh it off as if it's a movie. A doctor as you know will give you meds to ease the events, but if you are wired in this fashion it will be there for some time. Meds could make them worse as a side effect. And time is on your side for as you get older priorities will take your mind to different places such as work and stress. The hallucinations should fade and you will drone back into the norms of society. They will however return but they will include things such as problems at work. The equations that your brain did not have time in a day to figure out will rise and take advantage. Not so much as nightmares but confusion, foggier and less vivid.

----------


## Mollydogg

Some of the posts on here are exactly the type of thing I have experienced! I suffer from major depression and always thought this was a side effect....it started about 10 years ago, I was in bed and when my bf came in the bedroom (he had literally just opened the door) I shot out of bed and tried to push past him because I could see a giant brown crab scuttling across the ceiling! At the time it was terrifying  :Sad:  but my bf found it highly amusing after he had calmed me down!!  ::lol:: 

Over the years it has mainly been waking up during the night (occasionally I will have just fallen asleep - for maybe about 30m) and the bed is covered in spiders....there is a mad panic and I put the light on and lo and behold there is nothing there. I once saw a giant frog sat on my dressing table chair (god, can't believe I am actually typing this!) my bf (a different one - they've seen it all my ex's!!) said I was whimpering and pointing to the chair with tears in my eyes saying 'oh my god'!! Hence much amusement after I had realised it wall all a crazy mind trick. 

I am actually going through a major depressive episode at the moment and have so far seen a rat on my bedroom carpet (upon being rational I accepted that it was far too dark to see anything) and I also woke up this morning and thought my ceiling had caved in in one corner of my bedroom from water damage......what on earth does all this mean? Does it actually mean anything? Is it due to the anti-depressants do you think? Please help!!!!!! I had always thought these were 'night terrors' but have since found out they are nothing of the sort!! Thanks x  :Cheeky:

----------


## DeletePlease

> I once had a spider right in front of my face



 That'd scar me for life. God, how I hate spiders...

I once thought I saw a woman in my room when I was 14, I thought I was being haunted.  :tongue2:  Is there any way to prompt yourself to have enjoyable hallucinations?

EDIT: Why is it that most people seem to see spiders?

----------


## pepper25

I decided to go to bed early tonight since I didn't get a lot of sleep last night. About thirty minutes into it, my dog (who sleeps in the bed) started barking and woke me up. Upon waking, I saw a huge spider the size of a large rat crawling through the air above me. Its legs were wrapped around its body in almost like a vortex shape. I immediately fell out of bed and ran across the room, freaking out and saying "oh my god" and stuff like that. I was afraid the spider was going to attack my dog, so I decided to run back to my bedside (ducking and shielding my head as I did so) to turn on the lamp. I honestly was prepared to take it on, but couldn't find it anywhere. It took me a couple minutes to realize that it might have been a hallucination, but it still scared the shit out of me.

I'm also curious why the spider is such a common thing. Doesn't really make sense.

----------


## Finch024

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum...I've been having experiences like this more and more recently, a few of which i cant fully recall but remember them happening. I didnt decide that it was was something to look into untill about 2 hours ago when i had a very vivid and terrifying hallucination upon waking. I would like to start off by saying I have been dipping into foreign horror flicks lately. Anyway, to get to the point...I was napping on our couch right below our fireplace....which hasnt been used at all for a while. When i woke up my eyes were looking up at the bricks above the fireplace, and i noticed that there were little square openings in the bricks, like small windows. Now, these little openings dont exist, and my conscience mind would have known this, but i must have been still asleep because my unconscious mind accepted that they had been there all along. Now it was completely dark when i opened my eyes and began to focus in on the first of the 3 small square windows, and i began to focus with a little more effort because i swore i heard a weezing sound. As i sat up i saw a tiny head, like of an old woman with pitch black eyes...her mouth open agape and long straw like black hair with her head poking through staring down at me and breathing heavily. I screamed...my wife was upstairs in the bathroom and she yelled down to me, i told her it sounded like there was some kind of pressure release inside the chimney...after i realized what had happened i told her about the experience. Serotonin is a powerful chemical  :Cheeky:

----------


## Finch024

Hey everyone, I'm new to this forum...I've been having experiences like this more and more recently, a few of which i cant fully recall but remember them happening. I didnt decide that was was something to look into untill about 2 hours ago when i had a very vivid and terrifying hallucination upon waking. I would like to start off by saying I have been dipping into foreign horror flicks lately. Anyway, to get to the point...I was napping on our couch right below our fireplace....which hasnt been used at all for a while. When i woke up my eyes were looking up at the bricks above the fireplace, and i noticed that there were little square openings in the bricks, like small windows. Now, these little openings dont exist, and my conscience mind would have known this, but i must have been still asleep because my unconscious mind accepted that they had been there all along. Now it was completely dark when i opened my eyes and began to focus in on the first of the 3 small square windows, and i began to focus with a little more effort because i swore i heard a weezing sound. As i sat up i saw a tiny head, like of an old woman with pitch black eyes...her mouth open agape and long straw like black hair with her head poking through staring down at me and breathing heavily. I screamed...my wife was upstairs in the bathroom and she yelled down to me, i told her it sounded like there was some kind of pressure release inside the chimney...after i realized what had happened i told her about the experience. Serotonin is a powerful chemical  :Cheeky:

----------


## les1218

For about the last 8 months or so, when I wake up I see a small spider like/energy ball that is spinning exactly on whatever I am looking at when I open my eyes.  I just stare at it and close my eyes again and after about 10 seconds it fades away. Everyone I have explained this to thinks I'm nuts. I have done research and tons of people see spiders upon waking which is kind of what I am experiencing.  I've never had health problems, I'm an active 30 year old female. The only thing I can guess is I have been under way more stress in the past year or so. Also sometimes right before I drift off to sleep I wake up startled because I hear a loud horn, almost like a ship horn. Why is this all of a sudden happening to me! I hope someone out there knows what I am talking about...

----------


## Arra

Glad I'm not the only one with this problem. It isn't when I'm waking up in the morning, though. I think it's during those brief awakenings in the middle of the night.

About once a week, I wake up and think I see a *huge spider* in my bedsheets. I feel intense fear, and run out of my room. Last night, I woke up screaming and running into the bathroom because I saw giant spiders about 1 foot in diameter. A few weeks ago, the same thing happened. I wasn't fully awake and didn't fully realize what was happening or where I was until I entered the washroom.

The only problem for me is that it's a bit embarrassing when my family starts knocking on my door and asking why I'm screaming.

----------


## malildude

Why are spider hallucinations so common here? I've had them too.

----------


## OwlDreamz

I'm really glad this old thread was dug up, because I never knew that my little problem was so comon until now. 

I've had the exact same issues with these hallucinations that I get about an hour or so after falling asleep. I usually find myself awake with eyes open, and something horrifying is making me scream, jump out of bed, try to alert my partner, etc. Like the other posters, I've had the instances where it seemed the window was the only way out, and my poor partner has had to try to stop me from jumping to my death. Once I pulled (from the bottom edge up) a very heavy lead backed full length mirror onto myself because it was the only exit of some horrible scenario. I'm lucky it didn't break when it fell on me. But that was more of a sleep walking experience I think. The worst ones are when all of my environment is affected, as in, I see my walls falling in on my baby son that is just down the hall, for example. I leap out of bed and go running like a mad woman to rescue him, and then it fades away as I get to the hall.

What I find interesting is that I too have visions of these horrible massive spider like creatures, crawling along the wall. I will scream and point to them, utterly terrified (I am extremely scared of spiders), and then they just fade slowly and I am left looking like a mental case, trying to explain what happened to my partner. He just shakes his head usually... guess he's used to it by now.
I have to echo the previous posters... WHY are all of us seeing these spider like creatures? I don't think that's coinsidence. 

The only thing I have found to help the situation is to move. I know it sounds funny, and I'm not saying that houses I've lived in are haunted or anything, or that I've moved for this reason. I just know from moving many times over many years that I have this problem much worse in some places, usually ones that I can feel a lot of negative energy in. 
It's not fool proof though - moving. I always have these hallucinations, it's just that in some places they are more intense/negative/convincing.

Anyway, it's somewhat comforting to know I don't suffer this alone.

----------


## MrDreamsX

*(Nightmare): Old Best Friends & A Dark Cloud:* What I saw was a circular swirling flat dark cloud/mist. This could be described as _roughly_ spider shaped on account of the "swirling edges." My experience is closest to post #51:





> ...I see a small spider like/energy ball that is spinning exactly on whatever I am looking at when I open my eyes. I just stare at it and close my eyes again and after about 10 seconds it fades away.



Additional focus on details could help understand these events better:
*
Sleep Paralysis or No?Dream or Nightmare lead in?Lighting conditions?Witnesses?Related or incidental events? -Did anything else weird happen?Supplements, drugs, special foods, herbs or spices?
*

----------


## MrDreamsX

> Another time when I was 4 or so I woke up in the middle of the night and was seeing lizards and roaches that would crawl out of the patterns on the bed and disappear, it just kept constantly happening and it was freaking me out and I woke up my mother who got annoyed and finally after what seemed like hours of this going on she made me go sleep on the couch. When I went out of the bedroom to go to the couch I noticed the sun was coming up. While laying on the couch I was still seeing lizards and they looked even more real despite it being brighter from the sun. The lizards moved very realistically, they would run coming from seemingly nowhere and stop and do that thing where they bob their head and sometimes that red thing would come out beneath their neck. Eventually I calmed down and fell asleep.



Highly doubt this could be a _Waking Hallucination_. Maybe another kind of hallucination?





> The last time i had one of this was pretty scary. i woke up in the middle of the night and saw a huge , rotting head with pieces of hair floating towards me with its jaws wide open.



Have my doubts about this one too. 





> I have been having these hypnopompic hallucinations for years also. Most times I dont even remember what Im dreaming about and I wake up screaming, scared, or very panicked and confused. Just a week ago I was sleeping and my wife walked by our bedroom and she said I suddently woke up screaming and pointing at her and screaming to her asking her who she was and to go away now. She said My eyes were open fully and i was pointing at her, but I cant remember anything, and then after like 10 seconds I actually woke up not remembering anything. Then on another ocasion when I was sleeping my wife walked in the room and I awoke partially and when I saw her I was scared to death. it felt like i was in danger and that it wasnt really her and i thought it was someone pretending to be her to harm me and I immediately backed away from her and picked up my pillow and was away to hit her with it lol. Then on another occasion as I was waking I saw a spiderweb and a transparent looking spider coming down on my bed to me and I immediately did a front roll on my bed and asked my wife where did the spider go cuz i was looking for it on the bed. when i was in the army years ago the same thing happened in our barracks, my friends told me that i suddently started screaming "grenade take cover!" and i woke up everyone in my barracks but i couldnt remember what i was dreaming. They said i dropped my flashlight and thats when i reacted.



I don't think this one could be blamed on anything supernatural. Sounds like a variation of sleepwalking.





> One night it happened several times in a row. A girl kept trying to cut me open at the sturnum with a shard of glass. It took me five times to lay down to go to sleep before she wasn't there anymore. Seen a man at the foot of my bed in a rocking chair. I was able to ask him " are ready to do this" not sure what that meant. He just nodded before he and his chair vanished. I've learned over the years, if you have time and can muster it talk to it.



This one is terrifying... I wish we had more details about the sleep/room conditions and transition from dreaming to waking up.

I've read about Waking Hallucination's before. But, there are a lot experienced dreamers on Dream Views. Waking Hallucination's seem to be a rare exception not a rule. I've recorded hundreds of dreams, including vivid severe nightmares, but until I found this thread I was unaware of anyone who actually had one.

Hoping experienced dreamers will post more.

----------


## MrDreamsX

> About once a week, I wake up and think I see a huge spider in my bedsheets. I feel intense fear, and run out of my room. Last night, I woke up screaming and running into the bathroom because I saw *giant spiders* about 1 foot in diameter. A few weeks ago, the same thing happened. I wasn't fully awake and didn't fully realize what was happening or where I was until I entered the washroom.







> Then on another occasion as I was waking I saw a spiderweb and a transparent looking spider coming down on my bed to me and I immediately did a front roll on my bed and asked my wife where did the *spider* go cuz i was looking for it on the bed.







> It's good to hear it's natural. I've experience it also but I always seem to take it to the next level like scream for help or run the hell out of my bed. I once had a *spider* right in front of my face and that scared the shit out of me. Another time I was convinced there were people on the roof haha I'm just special.







> just after waking up i have experienced hallucinations, a few times. once i saw a large black dog standing by my chest of drawers, a few feet away,then it vanished after a few seconds. also i have seen a *large spider* running along the bedroom wall then vanish. if ever i see a person like this it would scare the hell out of me. i was not under the influence of drink or drugs btw.







> This happened to me last night. I woke up and there was a *giant spider* slowly moving through the air. I now know what they are so they don't freak me out as much as they used to, but they are still scary at times especially when they are in the form of people.







> I woke up and then saw a *weird giant spider* running along the floor and going behind my chest of draws. It was tall, but not very wide, with its legs going down rather out outwards. It freaked me out so much, I ran out the door faster than I've ever ran in my life.







> My wife has called me into the room and asked me if I could see the thing crawling on the wall. She pointed at it and described it to me but there was nothing there. This started a couple of months ago and she has seen this object six or seven times now. Always right after waking up. It doesn't look like a *spider* or any normal object. It is black and looks like a group of squiggly lines bunched up together. The last time she saw the object it was bigger than all the other times she saw it.







> About once a week, I wake up and think I see a *huge spider* in my bedsheets. I feel intense fear, and run out of my room. Last night, I woke up screaming and running into the bathroom because I saw* giant spiders about 1 foot in diameter*. A few weeks ago, the same thing happened. I wasn't fully awake and didn't fully realize what was happening or where I was until I entered the washroom.







> I forgot to add; I also see *spiders* all the time. Once it was even a *crab*.



Spiders it would seem are the most common waking hallucination. 

That's fascinating, because I've had a number of vivid dreams about giant spiders that startled me awake, but not as of yet hallucinated one after waking. One time, I woke up because I felt a spider crawling on me. I freaked out, slapped myself all over. Lo and behold, there was a large dead black spider laying next to me. 

*Maybe spider hallucinations are induced by the presence of real spiders in bed with us?* Ones that slipped away before we could actually see them. Effectively our subconscious warning: *Beware!* After all, some spiders can deliver _extremely_ dangerous bites (horrible picture link).

----------


## J.D.

One of the few waking hallucinations I've had was a few weeks ago.  Another spider!  On the ceiling directly above my head.  I was definitely awake when it happened, because I went straight from looking at it to jumping out of bed and running for the light switch.  It was still there before I hit the lights, and gone after.  These hallucinations could be the effect of the brain still dreaming when we wake up.  Think about it this way.  Normally, we dream, and the body is paralysed to prevent us physically acting out our dreams (REM atonia).  People can have sleep paralysis episodes upon waking wherein their mind has woken up, but their body is still switched off, and their brain is still half-dreaming (hence hallucinations).  

The way I see it, three things happen when we wake up normally.  The mind becomes conscious, paralysis is lifted, and the brain stops creating images to occupy itself (dreaming).  Occasionally these things happen out of synch.  In the case of the standard SP episode, the mind becomes conscious- but the body is still paralysed, and the brain may continue making imagery.  I suspect waking hallucinations are caused by the mind waking up, paralysis being lifted, but the brain continuing to create images for a few seconds.  So, we have two of the three parts of waking up happening as they should, but the third lagging behind by a few seconds.  Because we are receiving input from both our senses and the dreaming brain, whatever we "see" can be integrated into the environment around us- be it a spider crawling across the bedroom floor, or a dude sitting on a chair at our desk (I've had this one too).  

Another example could be sleepwalking.  There, we have the body waking up, maybe the dreaming brain, but not the mind.  Those are just my thoughts anyway.  :smiley:

----------


## Different

I've had one spider hallucination while TRYING to get to sleep. >.<
But in the past I used to wake in the middle of the night and hallucinate that patterns on my bedsheets were little bugs, and they'd move about and I'd just watch them in amazement, just dazzled but not entirely afraid...

----------


## MrDreamsX

The fact that J.D. has had only one waking hallucination is interesting. He's a LD pro and basically a master of sleep paralysis. 

I think there's several similar phenomena difficult to distinguish. In most of these examples, no mention of the dream/nightmare leading to the hallucination is provided and or recalled. Few detailed descriptions of lighting either. And, fear is the most common factor for the spider hallucinations, but I experienced no fear whatsoever. On that contrary, I was happy to be free from a nightmare.

I hope going forward people will take special note of the details surrounding these experiences. The questions I posted in post #55 are a decent starting point.

----------


## Jeremyprk3

This has been happening to me a lot lately. Yesterday I woke up to a big waffle floating above my bed.

----------


## MrDreamsX

Do you like waffles in the morning? Do you recall the dreams you've been having before? What is the lighting like in your room? Does it remain after you look away?

----------


## EAZY

I have had spider hallucinations upon waking for a few years now but I decided to google "hallucinations when waking up" and found this site. I think its very strange that the spider is so common. For me it is usually a few spiders crawling on the walls or one spider coming down from the ceiling. I never remember any dream when these hallucinations happen. I feel so much better knowing that I am not the only one.

----------


## J.D.

I had another one a few days ago.  These weird things seem to happen more when I'm sleep deprived, or hung over.  -Or both as I was that morning.  Went to bed feeling rough... after watching the exorcist for the first time.  I only really slept in the late morning when exhaustion overcame fear.  :laugh:   Anyway, I half woke up into sleep paralysis.  I had left a small lamp on on the other side of the room so visibility was pretty good.  My wardrobe was open and a jacket was hanging out of it.  As I watched, it morphed into a dude with dreadlocks and a trenchcoat.  He stood at the bottom of my bed and began talking about a type of person who wears body armour.  It made very little sense.  I knew it wasn't real, and understood that he was made of my jacket but it was still a bit scary.  Especially because I couldn't move.  I tried not to let him become threatening, so I "hmm"-ed along encouragingly to what he was saying whilst trying to break the paralysis.

Then I could move.  I never took my eyes off the spot where he was standing, but before I knew it, the man himself was gone and just the jacket remained.  Except the arms of the jacket were still moving in the same way as the man's arms were gesticulating.  I stared at it intently.  My mind and vision were fuzzy, but after a few seconds of blinking, everything was back to normal.  Very strange experience.  The boundary between sleep and awake is very easily blurred!

----------


## Reclypso

I always had dreams of like 1000000 spiders running across my body and once there was even a dead body next to me in my bed... I was too scared to move, then i reached my hand over and there was nothing there

----------


## dietz59

I've had these all my life unfortunately...  I think my dreaming/awake switch has always had problems.  When i was a kid i had sleepwalking issues but have mostly grown out of it.  I've had sleep paralysis many, many times - about 6 years ago i was searching for info on why it was happening and found this place.  I started trying to lucid dream and had some success - but haven't worked on it in years.

I experience these hallucinations when awakened suddenly from a deep sleep.  They last approx 7-10 seconds before fading away.  Most common is seeing weird symbols or words on the alarm clock instead of the time - i have to just stare at it until the numbers fade in.  Many many times I've seen the bugs crawling on the wall or something floating inches from my face - that's a nice scare but usually not too bad. And once I swear heard someone walking on the roof - to this day i'm not sure if it was real or not lol.

The worst of the worst for me is the aliens lol! I wake up and see a typical small grey alien standing in the room staring at me.  they fade out after a while or if you turn on the lights.  I've even thrown my pillow at it and it passes right through lol.  My theory is that I saw something scary on tv when younger that caused this to manifest the first time - and it was absolutely terrifying as a kid.  So i kind of have a small fear of it in the back of my mind that causes it to show up again once in a while.  I'm on here because it happened again last night - woke up abruptly from dogs barking outside - jumped up and shut the window - turned around and there's a friendly alien vision lol.  I know its all in my head i'm not someone that thinks there's aliens visiting me lol. When it happens I just talk aloud to myself and try to wake up the rest of the brain and they fade away. But it still scares the crap out of me!

I've always assumed it's just from waking up too abruptly.  I've had the asleep/awake switch problems before all my life (sleepwalking, paralysis).  And maybe I have some kind of apnea that wakes me up all the time idk?  90% of the time its silly and makes me laugh - but sometimes creeps me out lol

----------


## Arra

I was about to start a thread on this then found this one. This happens to me often, about once every two nights, that I have memory of. I only started having them a year or 2 ago. I don't think I had even one  in my life before that.

Usually, I hallucinate huge spiders. The hallucinations last for a few seconds and then disappear. They seem to be getting worse recently, more frequent. A couple times, I've woken up screaming and running out of my room, sure that I saw a huge spider on my bed. Other times, I don't scream, but I run out of my bed, to the other side of the room. I calm down, and even though the spider looked as real as it would in real life, I've learned that I tend to hallucinate them, so I recognize that it was likely a hallucination (especially if the spider was unrealistically big). I'll check my covers, then go back to sleep. 

It used to be only spiders, but lately other things have manifested, and I'm afraid that it will continue to get worse.

2 or 3 weeks ago, I hallucinated a big green spider-grasshopper thing. What gets me every time is how real the hallucinations appear.

While I stayed at my boyfriend's house (who lives far away) last week, in a room by myself, I experienced 2 hallucinations. In one, my boyfriend was beside me on the bed, breathing heavily, maybe sobbing. This was odd because it was auditory, while in the past they had only been visual. In the other, I saw his face, looking at me, really clearly.

A couple nights ago, I hallucinated the _feeling_ of ants crawling on me. It seems any of the senses can be involved in these 'hallucinations'.

The most recent one was last night. I woke up in the middle of the night, looked at the ceiling, and in the corner of my room I saw the stem of a plant, the branch of some plant with tiny leaves all over it. It looked so real, I thought it must be coming from my window. But I realized it couldn't be, since my window was too far away. Then I looked away, looked back and it was gone.

----------


## J.D.

I wonder why spiders are so common...  Dietz59, that's a great account, thanks for sharing it!  These sorts of hallucinations along with sleep paralysis are part of the reason why I no longer take alien abduction stories seriously.  The classic "unable to move, in bed, aliens levitating you into their spaceship etc".  Not that I ever really believed those stories anyway  :wink2:  now I just know what causes them.

----------


## Pandabear

Oh my god, I thought I was the only one who saw spiders!  ::shock:: 

Last night I woke up, and saw the biggest spider! I screamed, and attacked it with my pillow. But then it wasn't there.. My dad gave me something to kill spiders with. But, off course I didn't used it. Because I knew it was waaaaay too big to be real. 

Spiders.... Why not a butterfly, ah?!?!

----------


## Darkmatters

My mind has conjured all sorts of crazy spider-creatures, and there's something really terrifying about them. I don't see them after I wake up, but usually it wakes me - in fact it seems to be a sort of meme my mind uses to force me awake by creating an escalating nightmare scenario that's too scary to sleep through. Usually I'll start by seeing a small one, or maybe some other kind of insect, in my room or house or yard. Then another and another, and soon either I'm seeing hordes of them or they're getting bigger and bigger. And they reach ridiculous size and bizarre configurations - I remember seeing something once sitting in my doorway that was sort of a spider but bright green and somehow it was about 4 feet tall!! Seeing these big ones fills me with a deep dread that usually wakes me in a panic. I wonder if that's what happens when people wake and see them... it's the tail end of such an escalating nightmare? 

In related news, there was a series of snake dreams in my childhood that followed the same pattern. First I'd see just one in the yard, then several, then I'd realize they were all around me, and start seeing bigger and bigger ones. I just realized, I had one like this not long ago actually. The worst one though got to the point of every square inch of my yard writhing with weird mutated snakes of every description - every color and pattern, weird non-snakelike shapes... and finally I ran across the street and started to climb over the guardrail to go down into the woods and below me I saw a wide spillway with the most monstrous snake of all laying in it... stretching from horizon to horizon. So these dreams also follow the pattern of escalating danger and panic.

In some cases I think these kinds of panic dreams are a way the body wakes you up if something's wrong... like you're sleeping in a position that's cutting off circulation or something.

----------


## Arra

I just realized I replied to this thread in January too. I guess I had forgotten.

----------


## Arra

It just happened... a huge black spider. I saw it, so clearly, even as I was getting out of bed. I screamed and ran to the washroom and didn't even think it was a hallucination. My screaming woke my mom and she knows I've hallucinated spiders before and suggested it. I still didn't think so because it was so real, until I checked my covers and couldn't find it. But now I'm worried it just went somewhere else. I hate this.

----------


## ClearView

Sometimes when I wake up early in the morning and go to take a shower, I often see little people running around the bathroom.
Also, odd figures are made out of different objects everywhere which actually exist for a few seconds.
Your body has not fully left its REM stage at this point.

----------


## MrDreamsX

Spiders are possibly the greatest danger we face while sleeping. I'm thankful I've never been bitten by one to my knowledge, but I know at least one person who was bitten by a spider... 

She was helping a friend move and was moving boxes in her basement. A spider bit her that was from outside of California: she had an allergic reaction. She became paralyzed from the waist down for months. She was hobbling around when she told me what happened a year later.

If spiders can inflict that level of harm silently in our sleep: it stands to reason that we maintain a special guard against them. I had a vague spider waking hallucination two days ago: 

*My long pillow had fallen, one end to the floor. I woke up, picked it up, shook it out, and put it on the covers near me. As soon as it touched down, I saw several long (about 6" long) spider legs flop out of the end. As if a huge spider was stuck to the bottom of my pillow facing me. The visuals looked a little fuzzy, and vanished when I focused my attention.*

----------


## Totarda

I've suffered from sleep paralysis about 2 years now.. I've hallucinated some pretty weird stuff and I'm kinda used too it by now.. All these hallucinations disappear instantly when I come out of the paralysis BUT NOW it looks like I hallucinate when I awake without even having a paralysis attack.. LOL
I've seen the spider about 3 times in a week so I decided to look it up ! The first time I saw it crawling on the wall towards me very fast, I thought it was real so I jumped the hell out of the bed when it suddently faded away.. I was all like WTF WAS THAT ?! Then the other night I saw it right above my head in the ceiling, this time was bigger and didnt move.. BUT TONIGHT WAS SPECIAL.. I had several nightmares and woke up several times then I had another one and I woke up abruptly.. I was watching looking at the wall but there was this ball of swirling black strings again, this time I didnt freak out.. and I decided to not move and just stare at it.. turns out I could morph that ball of strings into whatever shape I wanted.. I turned into a little black running horse (just the shape) and it was animated.. then I tried other things but it went back to the ball and then faded.. I watched that little horse for like a minute or 2..
So my guess is that we all hallucinate with that little ball of strings and then our brain (being awake) doesnt believe its a flying ball of string so it turns it into what it most looks like.. the spider ! (little or big, black, and with a lot of legs (the strings)) thats my guess to why almost everyone sees a spider.. next time dont run, just lay still and watch it.. it'll last longer than if you run or jump out of the bed. try to morph it and tell me if you could and what shape did you get it to go !!  ::D:

----------


## SMarsden13

Lol, I haaate when I hallucinate after I wake up. The most common one for me is feeling like there's mice running around by my feet. But once I woke up and there was a chair on the ceiling in the corner of the room by my side of the bed. I remember waking my husband up and asking how a chair got there. I was probably still sort of Lucid dreaming, but I totally remember the whole thing. My hubby and I have a good laugh about it sometimes.

----------


## Merro

It's completely normal, You'll get used to it eventually.

----------


## Arra

For a few weeks now my spider hallucinations have finally stopped.  Before that they were just getting more and more frequent.  I was having them one or two times a night.  I can't identify any particular reason they stopped, but I'm glad they have.

----------


## fOrceez

I hardly ever get hallucinations.. thank God :-O




> For a few weeks now my spider hallucinations have finally stopped.  Before that they were just getting more and more frequent.  I was having them one or two times a night.  I can't identify any particular reason they stopped, but I'm glad they have.



AHH, SPIDERS! HOW DID YOU COPE?!

----------


## Trevorm7

> AHH, SPIDERS! HOW DID YOU COPE?!



 Probably the fact that they weren't real. You don't have to worry about shaking hallucinatory spiders out of your shoes before putting them on.

----------


## Arra

I'd see them when I first woke up and believed they were real.  I was still in a half dream state so it was hard to remember in the moment, and I woke up screaming sometimes.  And I'd still shake out my blankets before going back to bed just in case.

----------


## OctoberWind

I agree with other posts, but just a lil' interesting fact about that black dog.
In central American culture,  if you see a black dog out of context (example, not a little girl walking her puppy)  it means foreboding and bad luck. If you see a white dog, it means good fortune and serendipity.

----------


## Arra

Is that where JK Rowling got the ... I don't remember what it's called.

----------


## MissLucy

Grimm. It was called a Grimm in Harry Potter  :wink2: 

I just get miscoloured objects in my wake-up hallucinations. It's funny, actually. My grey radio will be yellowish, my orange curtains will be blueish and the man-shaped shadow in the corner will be pink-ish and briefly show a friendly face.

The one about the chair-on-the-ceiling is kinda funny too XD

----------


## OctoberWind

Yeah, but instead of the dog being standing up and stuff, in Central America, it's just a normal dog.

----------


## MyGfsDreams

So my girlfriend just called me and said she had a hallucination. Before I tell you details, she is currently 7 weeks pregnant and under a lot of stress. Today I left to go out of town for a couple of days and she was very upset due to how much she would miss me... So 20 minutes ago she called and was heavily breathing and explained she was dreaming about me on top of her engaged in sexual activity with me. But she said she woke up and had sleep paralysis, but she also said she could somewhat feel my arms around her and my genitalia inside of her. Although she couldn't see me. (Sorry for the graphic content) But after about 4 seconds the feelings went away. She said she was afraid to go back to sleep but then again she wanted to see me again, haha. While on the phone the with her I found this thread and explained it was normal. She was afraid she was going insane. So thanks forum! 
But I have a few questions. (this was her first dream like this)
1) Could her pregnancy have anything to do with this?
2) Could her being stressed about me leaving caused this? 
Would love to hear a reply, Thanks!

----------


## jennifer28

I've written a blog here over a year ago about my arachnid-oriented waking hallucinations and found a solution and a likely cause of these annoying occurrences. I believe that these hallucinations are caused by years of sleep deprivation and stress. The solution is this: AMBIEN!!!  Works like a charm and I highly recommend it. I used to get hallucinations upon waking an hour after falling asleep, but thanks to sleeping pills, I'm knocked out cold for at least 5 hours straight.  Yey!!!  Thank you, Ambien! Goodbye furry creatures and dead people! ::banana::

----------


## sumwutconcerned

So ever since I was a kid I've had sleep paralysis occurrences. They have always been accompanied by some sort of hallucination or lucid dream sequence. But lately since I turned about 28 Ive been having the hallucinations that I've read about in this forum. I've seen giant spiders, I once saw a giant butterfly made out of shadow and light, Ive seen shadows standing in my room with human forms, one of my latest and greatest I woke up to images of demons on my ceiling a dozen red eyes or so staring at me from my mirror and someone standing outside my door. All of these incidents have a common precursor; there is someone in my dream that doesn't belong there right before I wake up. I've come to call this thing the interloper. It typically has a female form but something about it is wrong and sometimes it actually gains control of my dream-scape or whatever you want to call it. Basically what I was wondering is if anyone else can remember what they are typically dreaming about before they wake up into a hallucination? I would love to believe modern medicine's deduction but it doesn't feel as simple as that.

----------


## Elio

I get hallucination to for about 2-3 seconds sometimes after waking up what ever im looking at is morphed into an organic like thik more human realated then anything else honestly quite disturbing sometimes.

----------


## rosebanks123

Before I really believe that these events in your dreams are not hallucinations but it's really true that they're there or they're bad spirits trying to  scare you. But scientifically this was explained as a form of heart attack while sleeping and when you wake up from a dream you see an image of something. But this is actually part of the heart attack. Can anybody explain about this too?

----------


## TheNightFlier

It sounds like a bunch of FA's to me. I've never hallucinated after awakening unless it was still a dream. I'm not accusing anyone of lieing. Just never experienced this!

----------


## Britneyc

I've had 3 experience waking up and seeing spiders. It does make perfect sense that it would be a sleep disorder, BUT it really makes me wonder why so many people see the same things. 

I described it as spiders that I saw because it was the closest thing I could relate it to, as it's something that I've never seen before. They were more like balls of energy or something....with "legs" coming from them and moving. Here's my 3 experiences:

1st: Sleeping over at my mom's house in the guest bedroom with my boyfriend(now husband). I very suddenly woke up, sat straight up and saw this HUGE black spider thing flying from one end of the room(straight in front of me) towards my face. I jumped over my husband out of the bed and across the room, in terrible fear, trying to get away from it. I scared the crap out of my husband, had him looking around trying to get away from whatever it was that I was getting away from lol. Once I turned on the lights, it was gone. This instance was very scary, the "spider" was bigger than a beach ball, and was black. I felt as though it was trying to harm me. 

2nd: Again, sleeping over at my mom's in the same room with my boyfriend(now husband). I was sleeping against the wall. I suddenly woke up, looked to my right and see the same type of "spider thing" coming out of the wall at me. This time it was a very dark brown/blackish color and about the same size(HUGE). I had to same exact reaction and felt the same way about it. Also scared my husband just as bad! 

Now at this point, I refuse to sleep in this same room when staying at my mom's house. I really felt like something evil was in there as this was the only times that this had happened to me. These 2 instances were over a year apart.

3rd: This time was much different, years later. I was married and had a daughter. I was in my own bedroom(during the day this time) taking a nap with my 1 year old daughter. The room wasn't dark(had sunlight coming from the window). I woke up and saw the same shape "spider thing", but it was much different. It was small, about the size of a golf ball. It was more obvious this time that it wasn't a spider, it looked like a small ball of energy with stringy things coming from it, and was moving, pulsating almost. It was right above my sleeping daughter's head, floating. It was a different color too. It was a tan/creamy color with like a white light surrounding the edges of it. I wasn't scared at all. I didn't feel like it was harmful. I even kept trying to wave my hand through it to touch it, but my hand would just pass through it. I was actually giggling about it because I couldn't touch it. No fear at all. After a few seconds, it just went away.

Now just so you know, I am NOT scared of spiders. I would understand people seeing the same thing if it's because it's a common thing that people are scared of. But this isn't the case with me. And how could people describe some of these things the same way(even though there is nothing in real, normal life that looks like what we have seen)? I've looked up astral spiders and it's pretty interesting, is this what we are seeing? I also wonder if it's not some sort of energy or spirit. I wonder because the 1st 2 times it was in the same room and very evil like. The 3rd time, it seemed like a good, positive energy. Has anyone else seen these look different like I have and felt different when seeing them?

----------


## Scionox

Hmmm, shadowy hallucinations things, i seem to experience those quite often recently actually when i wake up after my normal sleep, and i personally found them pretty cool effect actually.

----------


## jessica1991

Some of the things in this thread are exactly like what I've been experiencing since I was 4 years old. My first ones were about spiders and poisonous bugs, but now they range from purple bendy straws to demon children. No matter what the image, I'm equally terrified of them all for no reason. I even know it's a dream now, but I still get up screaming and don't lose that fear until I turn on the light. There's one in particular that scared me more than any of them I ever experienced. A few months back, I woke up from a dead sleep to see peanuts perfectly lined in an arch coming from my floor and into my eyes. I told myself it was a night terror (I really don't know what else to call them unless you guys classify it as a lucid dream?), so I calmly just watched the peanuts fly into my eyes. Then behind the arch of peanuts, a dark figure of a man appeared. Then in front of him, a little blonde headed girl appeared. She smiled and opened her mouth wide to reveal really sharp teeth and her face turned into a demon-like face. She tilted her head and froze and started floating towards me with the peanuts. I screamed and jumped up to turn my light on and everything was gone. The next night, I was afraid to go to sleep, but ended up drifting off anyway as woke up to the same exact dream except this time, instead of peanuts, it was strawberries. Is this a lucid dream or am I experiencing something totally different? I have at least 5 of these a week and I'm losing an incredible amount of sleep.

----------


## Kenchai

I've had these too haha, but they're pretty comical and i kind of like them. When i wake up i'm kind of confused, but i have full control of my body. Last morning i was staring at my shorts, but the shorts appeared to be a very colourful bird nest... i looked again after awhile and it was gone. 

I've had countless similar experiences, i was reading Lucky Luke comic books before going to bed, and then i fell asleep. Shortly after i woke up, my brothers bed sheet appeared as Lucky Luke.

I also encounter sleep paralysis nearly every night, but i just brush them off by rapidly moving my eyes. It's only a paralysis without any hallucinations or voices.

----------


## hazarada

I had this happen once and it was pretty lame :/
Happened when i was a kid, preschool age. I woke up and the entire room was covered in the pattern of my bed sheets (white with blue stripes). Rubbed my eyes a few times and it didn't go away! Then i made my way to the door, opened it and after that it was gone. Apparently i was in a whole different room than i thought i was too.

----------


## Narwhal

I get the sleepy hallucinations far too often, my most recent was a damn grey men big black eyes at the foot of my bed. I liked the one I had when there was a baby cheetah swinging on my bike handle bars, and then the mom cheetahs head slowly arose from the side of my bed, I felt like I was at the Rain forest cafe  :smiley:

----------


## learndreaming

I hallucinate/ sleep walk all the time. I once held a full conversation with some man sitting in a chair next to my bed. I cant recall what we were talking about but we were bother talking in a simple, serious tone, i talked to this hallucination for about 4 minutes.

----------


## Earthykiller127

The exact same hallucinations happened to me...
VERY weird  ::whyme::

----------


## SafeAndSoundMF

Hello. My name is James and I see spirits when I wake up too. I have had many types of visitors: animals (especially shadow spiders), small children, violent demons, and distant people across the room. They almost always come to me within 15 minutes of falling asleep, and are most certainly coming to me because they want SOMETHING. I know they are there when my dream turns extra vivid and I sense a presence forcing me to wake up. Most of the time they are a menace to me, and seem to want to possess me through the dream state. There are steps I take now to interact with them and repel them from my area:

1) burn incense in the vicinity you last saw the spirit; sage is a good choice, but a puff of tobacco would work in a pinch too 

2) if you pray to a diety, use that diety's authority to expel or help the presence should you determine it to be unfriendly or friendly 

3) IF IT IS A MENACE: get up (if you can), and punch it in the face. if it is a menace to you, show no fear and be a menace right back 

4) go to the nearest cemetery (during the day is just fine) and explain what is going on to the headstones. pick a few and write down their names. when you need help, kindly ask for their assistance and they will help you. if you do indeed do this, i strongly suggest you do something to entice them as well. i play music and tell jokes for them at the graveyard. they seem to like it 

When you follow the steps I have outlined, you will notice a change in your life. Coincidences will begin to align in your favor, especially if you choose to entertain the spirits in the graveyard. Read your favorite book, bring an instrument (one of my favorites is the guitar), leave a little food...something to entice their favor. Try to keep notes on what names help and which don't. You may also ask them to look over people you care about. Should you EVER EVER EVER notice that you have brought a bad spirit home, use my 4 steps to get rid of it. When the spirits come to you in your dream, demand that they show themselves to you. When you awake to find them...show no fear and try to understand why they have come to you. It is emotional, and we almost always experience fear first in the encounters. Conquer your fear of these visitors, and try to understand why they are there. We are perceptive to something special!

please, do not be afraid of these spirits. show no fear and they may just enrich your life  :smiley:

----------


## sukijeam

I have these too and I always just thought I was nuts and the only one it happened to.  This makes me feel not so alone.  My first one was when I was about six I thought there was a snake in my bed.  Then they started again when I was a teenager.  I saw a black hooded figure like a grim reaper, a little girl with a bonnet walk across my room, a noose hanging from the ceiling, and countless spiders and spiderwebs (I still see those a lot).  Sometimes I see these twig-like wiggling worms in my bed.  Once I saw a demonic small old woman standing over me like she was yelling but I couldn't hear any noise.
Id like to know why so many people see spiders.  I believe it could be just a dream continuing as I'm waking up BC I lucid dream a lot and have a lot of anxiety, but I don't think a spiritual explanation out of the question either.

----------


## StephL

Interesting thread!
Welcome to the forum, sukijeam!
I never had hypnopompic hallucinations - ones that turn up after you wake up, or while waking up fully.
I can well imagine, that you feel relieved to read this thread, and find out it is a pretty frequent phenomenon and nothing to worry about.
That spiders seem to occur to such a high percentage did astonish me as well.
I wonder, if that report from somebody about seeing not a spider, but a weird object of black squiggly lines is connected - some sort of scheme?
You lucid dream a lot?
That's great - I wish I could say that myself - and you a lot of fun on here - let us know about your lucids if you want to!
 :smiley: 









> ...
> 
> However, what if we were being visited by spirits or inner/inter dimensional beings?







> If that stuffed giraffe that bit my toes was an interdimensional being, then reality is a very wacky place.



spiltmydrinklaughing.jpg

----------


## George95

I'm not sure why i do this or if their is a name for it, but i often suffer with bad dreams but i've somehow created a way of rubbing my eyes in the dream and i instantly wake up. It's confusing the hell out of me!

----------


## NinjaBtch

> Absolutely right, it is possible to leave the REM state slowly, and if this is the case then you can experience real life surroundings and unreal dream sights and sounds at the same time.



is the flying thing on his avatar or profile pic a Mutalisk form Starcraft ??????????

----------


## wildmoonchild

All of these hallucinations are so interesting!  I thought i was alone in this. It is also interesting that so many people see spiders, i've never seen those....hope not to either, though the goose would be terrifying, i have a goose phobia from my neihbor owning a goose that she let loose when i walked to the bus stop for many years as a child.  It was a nasty creature, it bit and scratched and would chase me home everyday, my dad had to chase it off and pull me out of the tree where i would hide for an hour or so while the goose would weave at thed base waiting for me to fall into its mouth below.   Lol.
 I am so happy to have found this site and thread. I'm a 30 year old female. I have had these hallucinations my whole life. They used to be just a floating blue light that would hide from me when i chased it. Then they became more terrifying, like crawling malformed man on my bedroom floor, or my husband walking into the room and staring at me before backing into my closet, people standing over me etc etc.    As i get older they scare me less but i seem to haved them just as often, some are really funny.  Once when i was sleeping i woke up to find a cube floating in front of my bedroom door, i was really tired so i got angry and jumped out of bed to tell it off and a broom appeared in my hand and i began to knock it around, it was emensely satisfying, though a very confusing explaination for my husband lol.  Other favorites were my freshly folded laundry clothes floating in the basket floating above my bed and dumping out in an untidy heap.  Disembodied body parts moving around as if attached to an invisible figure and my absolute favorite was when i woke up and the whole roon was bathed in a purple light but it swirled and waved as if i were underwater, it was one of the longest lasting of  my hallucinations maybe because i didn't want it to stop, but stop it did by fading  and concentrating on my alter at the end of my bedroom and then fading out gently.
I also have frequent lucid dreams, i don't usually try to control them, i usually just watch as the feelings and stories move by. Sometimes the sensations and images can be extremey distrurbing, butg i figure its good to know whats going on in the 'inner world' :-)  if i try to control them i usually wake up, usually i lucid dream for a few days a week, especially if i want to, i'll close my eyes and fall asleep and move into dreaming, it seems instantanious but that might just be how i am perceiving it.  Sleeping is always an adventure!

----------


## Lucylsd

I don't think i've ever had that happen to me before, or happened that i can recall. but a friend of mine said he sees stuff all the time when he wakes up and he talked to a doctor about it and was told it's a type of sleep paralysis. maybe this doctor didn't actually know what it was but maybe talk to one? idk

----------


## Tygar

I have this issue, but only when I am very stressed (work stress, life stress, etc.  I also walk and talk in my sleep when I am very stressed)  I wake up and my dream continues for 5 - 30 seconds.  My mind caused the parts of the dream to overlay reality.

Example:  I was dreaming I was outside on nice summer day.  There was a chipmunk running round on a wall.  I awoke, and the chipmunk was running back and forth on my curtain rod.  I jumped out of bed, grabbed a pillow and approached it with the intention of trying to capture it in the pillowcase.  Within 15 - 20 seconds the chipmunk faded away and I was fully awake.

I feel bad for my wife.  I have scared her nearly to death on several occasions by doing this.

----------


## Tinkgrrrbell

I had the same thing happen to me last night.  I woke up from a dreamless sleep (or don't remember dreaming previous to this) to a dark bedroom (only street light coming through crack in the curtain) and saw a small spider dangling above my head, squirming and coming down from a strand of web.  I HATE spiders, and I threw the top of the blanket toward it to keep it from landing on my face, and jumped out of the bed and ran into the hall screaming that there was a spider about to land on the bed.  It woke my husband up, who was annoyed and sure I was dreaming, but I was adamant that I had been awake and made him turn on the light and search the bed.  Needless to say, I spent the rest of the night on the couch...  Why do so many of us see spiders above our heads upon waking up??

----------


## TJSTerch

After years of falling asleep and waking shortly there after to a cluster of black lines I could only compare to a grouping of spiders (this cluster varies in size) I decided to search out to see what this is! I discovered I am not the only person who goes through this and is also terrified by this. It doesn't happen all the time, thankfully, but when it does it leaves me felling strange. After reading through many of the other posts, I see that it also happens to mainly women. I wondered out loud to my husband if this is because it mainly happens to women or if women are the ones discussing it? 

After years of this happening I'm 50, a couple of months ago it finally happened! Yes this time it was real. While straightening up the pillows at bedtime a wolf spider (big black about the size of a nickle to quarter) came running out of the pillow case of the pillow I just plopped down and ran across my side of the bed! I screamed, ran to the bathroom and fortunately for me the spider stayed on the bed so when my husband came in the room and saw me doing the spider dance across the room at the safety of the bathroom doorway, he could kill it. And he did! Thereafter I woke every night right after falling asleep thinking there is another spider in the bed  ::damnit::  for weeks. I only within the last couple of weeks have been able to settle back down, talk myself into some sense, and poof last night another night of falling asleep, waking shortly after and there it was this mass of black, right in front of me. My first thought was spider, I screamed, jumped out of bed, flipped on the light and nothing was there _again._

----------


## kalanaph

I had a snap of a dream a few days ago. I gues you could say it kind of jarred me awake. I was laying in bed, starting to fal alseep, watching a movie, when I blinked. In an instant, only a fraction of a second(real time, the movie had only played a few moments), but it felt like hours. I found myself laying on my back, unable to move, without any restraints(lack of a better term), seemingly fully concious. There were several people standing over me, they had no faces. I was hooked up to hundreds of tubes, pumping something into me. Something pale green-yellow. Even though the movie had only played for a moment, I had several hours of memory. The people didn't move, they just stood and watched, completely silent, sometines looking at each other, as if speaking, but i heard no sound. The only thing that really stuck with me was that, I don't know how I knew, but i knew with absolute certainty that they were not human. It's been freaking me out and I can't seem to stop thinking about it. I know in my mind that it was just a dream, but i can't shake this feeling that it was real, as when I jumped out of bed, my body was covered in little red circles that faded within five minutes. I was actually beginning to question my sanity and asking myself if this is even reality at all. A little worried about that last part, as the thought keeps coming back to me.

----------

